# Assembling the (Performax) JET 22-44 PRO 22-Inch 3-HP Drum sander.



## twokidsnosleep

Christmas comes early
Sweet unit


----------



## sandhill

I have been wanting one for over a year and happy th have been able to get it.


----------



## thelt

Very, Very jealous! Glad you were able to get it.


----------



## Rick Dennington

Greetings sandhill,

It sounds like assembly was not too diffucult…...Piece of crap Chinese wrench they sent with it…
I'm wanting the one that has the enclosed stand and built-in casters, or built -in mobile base(?)
This looks like a well-built machine….. I will wait on your review, once you've got some time on it.
Thanks for posting. Some of these things are good to know….....How was the manual? Ok?


----------



## sandhill

The manual is ok I like that it gives you other information as well. Like how to change bearings and replace sand paper.


----------



## stevenhsieh

I'm curious where did you order this, how much did this bad boy cost?


----------



## sandhill

Steve I ordered it on Amazon $2188.00 for some reason it is listed at $2199.00 now. I ran a glue up with the factory installed paper 60 or 80 grit I believe and this puppy removes some wood! I went out and got 3 rolls of 120, 180 and 220 just to see how it preforms at each grit. The 220 is NOT for removing wood and only for finishing. The factory installed paper all ready started to loosen up after about a half hour of operation. I read somewhere here that someone installed hook and loop and got good results so I will research that. Right now I am going to have to do some fine adjustments to make the drum perfectly parallel to the conveyor belt.


----------



## BernieMay

I also have this machine and love it. I love running my cutting boards through it. Light passes and double passes are a must. It is so large and strong I am going to add storage cabinets below it, hanging from bolt holes in the main stem and supported on the cast iron legs.
-bernie


----------



## supertpr

just got mine yesterday and seems info on power requirement in manual is wrong?


----------



## supertpr

any opinion for or against pre cut or ready to cut rolls of paper? aside from price


----------



## supertpr

was your drum pretty far out of level when you where setting it up? mine seems way high on inboard side? huess I need to do entire set up procedure?


----------



## supertpr

last question is what cfm dust collection do you use? i need a new dust collector and don't want to fall short as I think this will be the "dusty" machine


----------



## supertpr

last question for real this time. Dix you add a plug or hard wire your sander, mine has 3 wires no plug? figured I would add a plug since it's portable?


----------

